# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Weet me geen raad meer

## defeated

hallo,
ik ben een jongen van 28j en ben al 9 jaar samen met mijn vriendin. samen hebben we een zoontje van 2. Nu , mijn probleem is dat mijn vriendin niet wil vrijen. ik weet mezelf geen raad meer en daarom dat ik het via deze weg wil proberen. Ik zie haar supergraag ik hou zielsveel van haar. Ik slaag er maar niet in de vonk te laten aanslagen bij haar, zelfs na veel pogingen, maar telkens krijg ik een njet en het frustreerd mij enorm. hebben daar ook al ettelijke ruzies over gehad, en dat wil ik niet meer. Zij probeert mij te bevredigen op andere manieren, maar die ben ik stilletjes al beu, ik wil van de vrouwelijke schoonheden kunnen genieten en dat niet enkel op tv hoeven te zien,ik mis dit zo erg. Twijfel ook enorm aan mezelf nu, het doet me verschrikkellijk pijn als ik eraan denk dat ik zo door het leven moet gaan. Ik wil ook niet meer dat ze iets doet voor mij alleen, ze moet er ook zin in hebben, maar... hoe los ik dit op?

----------


## Katja

Heb je haar hierover wel gesproken dan.. Ik bedoel; wat zegt zij hierover.. 

Jullie hebben ook samen een kind van 2.. Ze raakt daar vast ook erg vermoeid van.. Misschien heeft zij het huishouden ook te runnen enz.. Of misschien is zij juist degene die onzeker is en die zich niet vrouwelijk voelt..
niet sexy maar een moeder ofso. Heb dit probleem wel vaak gehoord.

waarom laat je je zoontje een weekend niet bij 1 van zn grootouders ofso en ga je niet samen met haar naar een rustig afgelegen hotel ofso. 

Ik denk dat jullie andere issues hebben en dat ze daarmee zo erg zit dat ze niet in staat is om te vrijen.. ik denk dat je eerst achter DIE ENE issue moet komen.

sterkte

----------


## Riekepiek

Ik ben het ook eens met Katja....

Plan een lekker weekendje weg. Even het kind uit logeren en even tijd voor elkaar. Begin met iets lekkers voor haar te koken, daarna een uitgebreide massage enz. Begin rustig en dan komt de 'mood' er vast wel in !

Succes ermee, het komt wel goed  :Smile:

----------

